# Suggestion for the staff



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jul 2005)

Would it be possible to add message tracking to the PM's?

Also how about making it easier to access personal settings.  On other forums its called User CP and its  a tab that comes up on every page.  For the life of me I can't find it (could be me being blind of course).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

Personal settings should be available through the Profile button on the top of every page, though I'm not sure that's the info you're asking about.

Also, for PM tracking, do you mean determining if the recipient has read the message?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jul 2005)

Ref: PM tracking......Yes


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jul 2005)

Disregard the User CP.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

You're right, the PM tracking issue is not currently available. I understand it's on the "to do list" for the folks writing the forum software, but have no idea what the ETA for that might be.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jul 2005)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

Keep the good ideas coming, it's often the only way things improve around here!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jul 2005)

Well I go to a few different forums and if we can add all the good things from all those into one (hear) it could make for an even better experience.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2005)

What we can and can't add all depends on the forum software.

There are many modifications out there but they can pose a security risk as well as becoming useless with the next upgrade.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jul 2005)

Roger that.  I'll keep that in mind and leave it up to you guys to tell me to pound salt.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Roger that.   I'll keep that in mind and leave it up to you guys to tell me to pound salt.



Got a hammer? ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jul 2005)

The best solution is for me to convince the forum software developers to add a new feature. It may take a while, but it makes long-term maintenance easy... and like I said, ideas are always good, though not all of them are adopted...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jul 2005)

Is there an option where you can click and it will show you all the posts people have responded too?  Ie if email notification is N/S there would be an option to allow you to check to see reponses to your posts instead of hunting for them.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jul 2005)

Also is there anything to denote which thread you personally responded to without having to open it while scrolling through any forum.  On others there is something like a check mark, bullet etc to show you which posts you have replyied to.


----------



## -rb (29 Jul 2005)

That's there already...the "Show replies to your posts" link at the top of the page in the User Info table.

And as far as the forums you have posted in, look for the folder type icon on the left vs the other 'post' icons.

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## Zombie (29 Jul 2005)

yukon said:
			
		

> That's there already...the "Show replies to your posts" link at the top of the page in the User Info table.
> 
> And as far as the forums you have posted in, look for the folder type icon on the left vs the other 'post' icons.
> 
> ...



"Show new replies to your posts" includes all the threads that you have posted in. 

The forums do show which topics you've posted in as well, indicated by an icon on the left (not sure what it is). There's a legend at the bottom.

Another way to see your posts on topics you've posted in is to go to your profile and click on "Show the last posts of this person".


----------



## McG (29 Jul 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Is there an option where you can click and it will show you all the posts people have responded too?


View all threads that you've participated in & have been replied to since: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=unreadreplies

What we do not have is an option to view all threads that you've participated regardless of having been replied to or not.


----------



## gaspasser (25 Jun 2006)

I'm not sure if this forum is being read, it hasn't had a reply for over 100 days.  Having seen no other place to add this suggestion, I'll do it here in case the DS actually view it:  Is there any way to add a "favourites" tab?  Up there with "home-help-search" etc. I read alot of forum subs but don't always reply, like jokes or qoutes, that I'd like to go back to often.  Having a favourites tab would also allow each member to personalize thier homepage or personal page.
Just trying to help out.
Cheers,


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jun 2006)

Hi Gaspasser, unfortunately there's no such feature at the moment. I've considered a "favourites" type feature before, but it turned out to be fairly complicated so I haven't proceeded with it for the time being.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Jul 2006)

Roger, thanks, was just checking to see if it's possible.  I guess we'll just have to keep up with the "replies to my posts", etc.


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2006)

Regarding the search function, I notice that it is sorted by relevance.  Is it possible to be able to select how you wanted it sorted, for example, by date.  The function is a great tool, but this would allow people to access the most recent posts on the topic they are looking for.


----------



## Burrows (6 Jul 2006)

Its already there.  Advanced Search - Sort By:


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2006)

ack, thanks.  I've never used the advance search, just the regular one.


----------

